# Kill da wabbits



## ziffle (Mar 31, 2008)

Great day for rabbits this morning, these are the three that my son in law shot. I think I did some real good dog work for him. Ha ha his first rabbits


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ziff,

I think the young guy is supposed to be the "dog"!
Apparently good shootin'!

O'lame Fred


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Very cool..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ziffle (Mar 31, 2008)

I can't help it Fabner1, if I have a chance to turn someone on to another outdoor sport I will be dog every time 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats on a fine hunt.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Good job getting a new guy hooked. By the look on his face I'm sure you won't have a hard time getting him out again.


----------

